# Cardboard buildings



## PeterH

A friend gave me some old ho buldings.

One was a auto mechanic type garage made out of cardboard. Must have come in a kit that was glued together. It is old but looks great.

Is the newer similar product plastic (laser cut) stuff?

I was wondering what was a cheap way of getting small extra buildings (that look good too)

Thanks in advance,
Peter


----------



## tworail

Alot of the recent kits made of cardstock seem really detailed.

Check these out, mostly European outline but could fit in almost anywhere:

http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/mbz.asp


----------



## flyvemaskin

Thanks for the links guys. My new layout will be an American west logging short line and lumber products from the sawmills will go to several industries, including an ocean port to be loaded on ships for export.


----------



## Reckers

Try this place---I've not done any, but ran across it recently.

https://www.fiddlersgreen.net/

If you're interested in free or purchased paper models of planes, tanks, houses, etc....


----------



## flyvemaskin

*paper/card buildings*

Thanks Reckers, I appreciate the link. Checked it out and it's kinda neat I'll comtact them.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Check this out.

http://www.clevermodels.net/


----------



## flyvemaskin

*daveinthehat*

Thanks for the information, sure enjoyed your photo album. Nice buildings.


----------



## tjcruiser

Wow ... the printed "weathering" graphics on those CleverModel structures are wonderful!


----------

